
Scientists frantically copying climate data, fearing it might vanish under Trump - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/12/13/scientists-are-frantically-copying-u-s-climate-data-fearing-it-might-vanish-under-trump/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_climatedata-1130a%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13168971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13168971).

